# Why does klonopin taste so GOOD and xanax tastes so BAD



## sonar (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone ever wonder this? Is it just another one of life's mysteries? Or maybe something the pharma companies do to confound the plebs.

I don't know if it is just in my head, but I SWEAR the little yellow .5 mg Teva kpins actually taste like mint with a little banana. Is Willy Wonka in the pill business now?

As for xanax, I can barely swallow one of those little blue footballs without gagging. They taste like what you expect medicine (and I use that term loosely) should taste. like


----------



## WhiteRooster (Oct 24, 2012)

Never tasted Klonopin... I just pop them


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 24, 2012)

Apparently the amide functional group in benzos binds to a taste receptor responsible for cool or minty tastes and the 2-chloro group on the benzene ring activates it. I can't vouch for that info 100% but the source is someone who seems to know their stuff pretty well. I know very little about the chemistry behind taste though so I can't confirm it. I'll try to look for more info but I can't make any promises. I've been having some health issues that have cut into my productivity a fair amount recently.


----------



## sonar (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh and I forgot about valium, which tastes like nothing...

You would think they would all taste about the same being so chemically similar, but I guess that isn't the case. I thought it might have something to do with the binders/fillers, but those are usually neutral. It has to be the drug itself even for how little there is relative to the mass of the pill.

I don't know much about how tastes works either, but I do know quite a bit about how smell/taste affects our thinking. Especially how closely it is tied into memory.


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah it's pretty crazy how many different tastes there are in the benzo family. Ativan is also pretty much tasteless. I love the taste of kpins though, especially since sublingual administration works so well with benzos in general. It's a win win.


----------



## chambray7 (Oct 25, 2012)

i love the bitterness of xanax sublingually 

i i taste that taste i know im going to be bood


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 25, 2012)

Man, I grew to love the taste of MDMA and I think Xanax tastes terrible.


----------



## ataxia (Oct 25, 2012)

yes indeed kpins do taste delicious. If snorting a benzo were practical ...they would be fantastic. I used to love the taste of xanax ...i fucking hate it now. The worst are the shitty pills i get from walgreens (xanax). by the end of the bottle you're left with almost a gram or more of powder (if you handle the bottle frequently). If i could i'd complain.

MrE ...you know your shit it seems. Would you happen to know why it seems generic kpins are coated and degrade slower than most other benzos ...that if handled turn to powder??


----------



## chambray7 (Oct 25, 2012)

i dnt really know the taste of mdma i never had it just xpills i know im missin out ha ha. i like tha taste of xaax with a nice blunt to take the taste away


----------



## sonar (Oct 25, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> Yeah it's pretty crazy how many different tastes there are in the benzo family. Ativan is also pretty much tasteless. I love the taste of kpins though, especially since sublingual administration works so well with benzos in general. It's a win win.


Do you gain anything by sublingual? I thought the BA of benzos was close to 90%. I've hear people like to do them sublingually but I didn't think you can get much hight that 90%.


----------



## chambray7 (Oct 25, 2012)

^ from my experience it kicks in way faster and acts a lil shorter


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 25, 2012)

sonar said:


> Do you gain anything by sublingual? I thought the BA of benzos was close to 90%. I've hear people like to do them sublingually but I didn't think you can get much hight that 90%.


They kick in a fair amount faster.


----------



## toddzilla (Oct 25, 2012)

Adderall tastes like orange candy or something.


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 25, 2012)

There's a shit load of sugar in the IR Adderalls to cover the vile taste of amphetamine.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 25, 2012)

They both taste pretty bad to me. Xanax is worse. You can't get those suckers down fast enough without a bitter ass taste hittin you.


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 25, 2012)

There's worse. At least the taste from xannies goes away pretty easily with a little juice or soda. Steroids can be absolutely fuckign vile and the taste is known to linger.


----------



## sonar (Oct 26, 2012)

toddzilla said:


> Adderall tastes like orange candy or something.


Yeah I've always thought they tasted sweet too. I don't like the way the drippers taste though. Back when I was a dumbass and would snort pretty much anything I found that out. Well, I still might be a dumbass but I don't snort pills anymore.

Man I remember seeing people back in the day snorting the big 5mg "512" percs. That was a little too far for me, haha. I wouldn't even snort the "little" 5mg IR's. The ones without the tylenol in them. They are awesome for eating though.


----------



## sonar (Oct 26, 2012)

I have to admit though, I have this thing for putting stuff up my ass lately. By "stuff", I mean drugs, lol. Not dicks or dick-like objects just to be clear. Suboxone films are the best so far. 2mg up the butt is like 4mg under the tongue. Seriously, try it.

A few months back I mixed up a 1mg blue xanny along with about 10 of those 5mg perc IR's with water and pretty much gave myself a drug cocktail enema. It worked pretty good I think. I still haven't gotten around to trying it with methadone. What do you think MrDuck? Would it be worth the effort? I know methadone already has pretty high BA orally. Would I gain anything other than possibly having it kick in quicker?


----------



## ataxia (Oct 26, 2012)

sonar ....while i admire your dedication ..... i think under the tongue would be suffice, besides.... it would prevent you from shitting out all your meds. I'd imagine that the in hole (mouth) is pretty comparable to the amount of vessels in the out (ass). Mr. Duck would have the science on that ....

as far as taking tabs under the tongue..... while they say it's more effective... I have never experienced a quicker delivery from benzos by doing that ....not to say it doesn't work. But i do know they make some benzos specifically for sublingual use.
9
I'd also imagine that taking your drugs rectally may be more efficient due to the fact that you're quite literally injecting them straight into you digestive tract ( lower being most efficient)... but (no pun intended) i would also think that many of the fillers they use in tabs could be enough to fuck up your lower GI tract if done habitually over time.


----------



## sonar (Oct 26, 2012)

Under the tongue would certainly suffice, but at close to $10 a strip, depending on what part of the country you are in, it's a way to conserve. I'm not sure if you've ever seen a suboxone film, but they are exactly like those fresh breath strips. I'd say within 10-15 minutes it is mostly absorbed into the intestinal walls, so I don't think shitting is an issue unless you would go right after. I don't have the citations, but if I memory serves me buperenorphine has around 55% BA intrarectally and is around 30% BA sublingual. I do wonder about the long term side effects of doing it that way though.


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 26, 2012)

sonar said:


> I have to admit though, I have this thing for putting stuff up my ass lately. By "stuff", I mean drugs, lol. Not dicks or dick-like objects just to be clear. Suboxone films are the best so far. 2mg up the butt is like 4mg under the tongue. Seriously, try it.
> 
> A few months back I mixed up a 1mg blue xanny along with about 10 of those 5mg perc IR's with water and pretty much gave myself a drug cocktail enema. It worked pretty good I think. I still haven't gotten around to trying it with methadone. What do you think MrDuck? Would it be worth the effort? I know methadone already has pretty high BA orally. Would I gain anything other than possibly having it kick in quicker?


I'm not sure about methadone's bioavailability. I know that orally it's very good, but I don't know about rectally. It should at least be on par with oral. Generally rectal administration of drugs has the best bioavailability without injecting it. The onset time should be faster but could still be pretty long. Methadone takes forever to kick in.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 26, 2012)

iv'e found zannies seem to kick in faster under the tongue. idk. i just got used to the taste. to me they taste like sleepy time. been doing them so long. read some bad shit bout them though. verrry addicting. idk if i can ever sleep normally again. i remember getting my script of 60 from the pharmacy once and i looked at the bottle two days later and they were all gone. days disappear. and dents on my car seem to appear out of nowhere.


----------



## chambray7 (Oct 26, 2012)

dannyboy602 said:


> iv'e found zannies seem to kick in faster under the tongue. idk. i just got used to the taste. to me they taste like sleepy time. been doing them so long. read some bad shit bout them though. verrry addicting. idk if i can ever sleep normally again. i remember getting my script of 60 from the pharmacy once and i looked at the bottle two days later and they were all gone. days disappear. and dents on my car seem to appear out of nowhere.


man this s too true. i would get my cript on a monday and by tha weeken im out of 120 pills and shit all misplaced arounn my crib


----------



## 3oro (Sep 16, 2020)

I have taken and have right now some clonazepam 2mg / break into 4 quarters and they always have a mint taste but it’s more chemically or medically tasting of Mint, if that helps describe the taste I get. Again this is when I take it with water or leave it in my mouth for a bit before swallowing with water or without. Without water it’s even more mint flavoured and takes about 15 minutes and the taste goes away. 

But yeah is it a flavour?? Or it’s it to do with chemical structure and natural flavours associated with the chemical compound of Clonazepam? f


----------



## Ayokiwi717 (Oct 21, 2020)

sonar said:


> Anyone ever wonder this? Is it just another one of life's mysteries? Or maybe something the pharma companies do to confound the plebs.
> 
> I don't know if it is just in my head, but I SWEAR the little yellow .5 mg Teva kpins actually taste like mint with a little banana. Is Willy Wonka in the pill business now?
> 
> As for xanax, I can barely swallow one of those little blue footballs without gagging. They taste like what you expect medicine (and I use that term loosely) should taste. like


I thought mint a bit of orange. What taste good though can be dangerous dont fuck around with them. Those little cute pills will have you on your knees in withdrawal. Seizures, super bad shakes, panic attacks, hallucinations. Benzos are one of the worst drugs. They are worst then dope coming off in my opinion. As a previous benzo addict, stop fucking doing them when its easy. It will get to a point were you will need those in order to stay safe!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 21, 2020)

Ayokiwi717 said:


> I thought mint a bit of orange. What taste good though can be dangerous dont fuck around with them. Those little cute pills will have you on your knees in withdrawal. Seizures, super bad shakes, panic attacks, hallucinations. Benzos are one of the worst drugs. They are worst then dope coming off in my opinion. As a previous benzo addict, stop fucking doing them when its easy. It will get to a point were you will need those in order to stay safe!!!


Taken Klonopin for 26 years. Chew those bitches up and almost immediate effect.


----------



## Ayokiwi717 (Oct 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Taken Klonopin for 26 years. Chew those bitches up and almost immediate effect.


Try stopping them or missing a dose . Have you flopping like a fish


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 21, 2020)

Ayokiwi717 said:


> Try stopping them or missing a dose . Have you flopping like a fish


Uh yeah to say the least.


----------



## RonnieB2 (Oct 21, 2020)

sonar said:


> Anyone ever wonder this? Is it just another one of life's mysteries? Or maybe something the pharma companies do to confound the plebs.
> 
> I don't know if it is just in my head, but I SWEAR the little yellow .5 mg Teva kpins actually taste like mint with a little banana. Is Willy Wonka in the pill business now?
> 
> As for xanax, I can barely swallow one of those little blue footballs without gagging. They taste like what you expect medicine (and I use that term loosely) should taste. like


Xanax is so bitter!!! Dr have me on 1mg 3x a day but i rarely take them because I like to be alert. I never miss my Adderall dose though lol. I also take zubsolv for pain.


----------

